# Toro 524?



## danielsomers (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello. I have a new driveway that is about 200 feet long, with the last 50 on a moderate slope. I'm hoping to avoid spending $500+ yearly on snow plowing. There's a used Toro 524 on Craigslist that looks on first glance like it's in pretty good shape, and only $150. Could that be powerful enough? In western Massachusetts, so anywhere from a couple to 6 or 8 significant storms a year (say, 6 - 20+"). I suspect it's too small a machine, but the price sure is right.

Alternatively: What would be a big enough machine for this purpose, and roughly how much should I expect to pay for one used? I may well be selling the house next summer, and money is tight, hence the search for an effective but inexpensive way to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*IT will have the Rasins in it for the 6-12 stuff. but if you should get 1 of those nor'easters either you will be working it like a rented mule. or you could call upon MR Plow for help. if the frame is in good shape but if the motor is getting tired you could put 1 of those Preadtor engines on it with out to much trouble. then you can go full bore on in one of those Nor'easters. Anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, I think the 5/24 might be on the small side. Wet snow will certainly put a 5hp motor to the test. If it were me, I would look for something with at least 8hp and 24" bucket. Given that you have a moderate slope, I would also lean toward a machine with chains on the tires. 


What about this Toro 824 in Belchertown? 


https://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-snowblower/6291256020.html


If the machine is in good shape maybe get him down to $250 range. Should be perfect for your needs.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The POWERSHIFT would be a better choice for that.*


----------

